# Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€



## george007 (6. April 2015)

Hallo geehrte Community,

ich brauche bitte Eure Unterstützung da ich ein bisschen ratlos bin. Ich habe viele verschiedene Ratschläge zur Erstausrüstung von Verkäufern und gelegenheits Anglern bekommen.
Die einen sagen mir: "*Vielleicht ist das nichts für dich... Beim Discounter LI*L um die Ecke gibt´s was für 30€*" über "*Ich hab da was im Keller. Wir werden uns schon einig*" bis hin zum Verkäufer "*Ne, also Sie sind erst mal frisch dabei. Da hab ich für Sie ein tolles Angebot*"

Besonders "Vielleicht ist das nichts für dich" geht mir tierisch auf den Säckl #q

Ich möchte eine Erstausrüstung die Spaß macht und mir den Einstieg so einfach und angenehm wie möglich macht. Eine Ausrüstung die auch hält! Ich denke dabei an Ruten von z.B. Fox International oder Penn oder auch andere gute Ruten.

Hier ein paar Fakten die ggf. für Eure Ratschläge entscheidend sein könnten:

1. Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen
2. Den Fischereischein habe ich erst seit 2 Wochen
3. Mein gewünschter Zielfisch ist der Barsch und der Zander
4. Diesen möchte ich in "ruhigen" Vereinsgewässern nachstellen
5. Investition max. 500€ inkl. aller erdenklichen, notwendigen Teile (ohne Kleidung) wie z.B. Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Kescher, Schlagholz, Messer, nötige Anzahl von Blinkern, Spinnern und anderen Ködern... etc.
6. Ich möchte vernünftiges Angelzeug (ich hoffe ich komme mit 500€ klar - es darf auch weniger werden! )


----------



## Angler9999 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Für 500€ bekommst du schon was gutes. ich denke mit der hälfte könnte der Anfang mit gutem Material beginnen. Meist benötigt man eh eine weiter Rute und Rolle.
 Ich jedoch würde dir am Anfang erst einmal empfehlen ein paar Zeilen/Beiträge hier im Bereich "Günstig/kaufen" zu lesen. Deine Frage wird jede Woche ziemlich ähnlich gepostet.

 Wenn du dann etwas mehr an Information brauchst bekommst du wie alle recht gute Hilfe.


----------



## DerZar1 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Spar auf keinen Fall bei den Sachen,bei denen es wichtig ist,dass sie im entscheidenden Moment tun was sie sollen (Wirbel,Schnur,Drillinge etc).Würde dir bei Rute und Rolle ne Mittelklasse für zusammen um 200 Euro empfehlen,dann kannste erstmal checken,ob das überhaupt deine angelei ist...


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (6. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Genau


----------



## nostradamus (6. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hi,

Würde anfangs gar nicht so ein mega tam tam machen! Hol dir als rolle eine penn sargus die du anfangs nimmst und später auch auf aal oder mal auf forelle einsetzen kannst. Gut günstig und mega stabil! Bei den Ruten wirds komplizierter!


----------



## u-see fischer (6. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Würde mir bei Deinem Buget folgede Kombo zusammenstellen:

Rolle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301329 100,-€

Rute: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301353 239,-€

Alternativ noch die Bushi für 100,-€: http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Bushwhacker-XLNT2-Spinnrute

Nimmst Du noch ein Opinel Messer: http://www.ebay.de/itm/OPINEL-INOX-Edelstahl-Messer-No-6-7-8-9-Taschenmesser-Virobloc-rostfrei-/151389938301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item233f8b227d für 10,25€

Kescher: http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...gkescher-60cm-x-60cm-mit-gummierten-netz.html für 20,-€

Dann kaufst Du beim Raubfischspezialist noch passende Bleiköpfe, Rosco Snaps, Gummifische, FC Vorfach bzw. Material zur Stahlvorfachherstellung und Spro Wobbler.

Für ein Schalgholz würde ich mal in und um Benrath sparieren gehen, nach dem Sturm letzte Woche wird da bestimmt ein schönes Schagholz rumliegen.  |kopfkrat
Falls Dir kein Schlagholz aus dem Wald zusagt, fahr in einen Baumarkt und schau da mal nach einem Hammerstiel.

Denke für 500,-€ hast Du dann eine gute bis sehr gute Erstausrüstung die sich bei nichtgefallen auch wieder Verkaufen läßt.


----------



## MOORLA (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Als Rute kann ich dir wenn du bei was sehr gutem einsteigen möchtest nur die Molla Serie ans Herz legen. Absolut das beste, was du in diesem Preissegment bekommen kannst, kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, fische ich selbst. Dazu die Sunline 8Braid (ganz besonders hier würde ich wirklich nicht sparen und mehr als Sunline geht eigentlich nicht) und Schnur + Rute sind für zusammen 200€ schonmal nicht zu toppen.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Wenn ich das so lese, will ich es nicht glauben.... .
Also; die Rolle ist das mit Abstand komplexeste und teuerste Teil der Ausrüstung - einem Anfänger ne Rute für 200 Ocken zu empfehlen, grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung... .

Rute; DAM Nanoflex in 10-30gr und 270cm - kostet 60€ und ist richtig gut.
Rolle; irgendwas zwischen Ryobi/Spro Passion 2000 für 40€ und Shimano Stradic c14 3000.
Die Rolle ist das einzige Teil, bei dem ich nie Sparen würde.
Von daher würde ich zur Stradic raten - da hat man etwas dauerhaft gutes!
Bei der Schnur scheiden sich die Geister; ich liebe die Fireline - andere hassen sie.. .
Petri


----------



## RayZero (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen
> 2. Den Fischereischein habe ich erst seit 2 Wochen
> 3. Mein gewünschter Zielfisch ist der Barsch und der Zander
> 4. Diesen möchte ich in "ruhigen" Vereinsgewässern nachstellen
> ...




Guten Morgen, 

Es ist sicherlich sinnvoll nicht am Gerät und am Zubehör zu sparen, aber gerade da du noch keine Praxiserfahrung hast, weißt du garnicht welche Art des Angelns dir Spaß macht und welche Methoden du später in der Praxis am häufigsten ausüben wirst.

Was bis hierhin gepostet wurde ist leider pures Name-Dropping, ohne dass man auf deine Situation eingeht. U-See Fischer hat ein paar vernünftige Vorschläge gebracht und ja über die Palms Molla Serie liest man nur Gutes - aber muss der TE mit einem 180€ teurem JDM Stock einsteigen, wenn er noch garnicht weiß ob im das Bärscheln überhaupt liegt?

Ich würde dir für den Anfang 2 Spinnruten vorschlagen. Der Fokus liegt hier meiner Meinung nach auf Allround - sprich Ruten mit denen du verschiedene Methoden ausprobieren kannst. Wenn du beim Angeln am Ball bleibst, oft ans Wasser kommst und dich näher mit der Materie beschäftigt hast, wächst der Rutenwald von ganz alleine und es bleibt noch genug Zeit und Geld um sich auf etwas zu spezialisieren.

Deswegen: Gesunde, obere Mittelklasse!

Als Rute für Hecht und Zander, egal mit Gummifisch, Blinker oder Wobbler kann ich dir die Beastmaster Serie von Shimano nahelegen. Gezielt folgende Modelle: entweder die Beastmaster DX SBMDX24MH mit 2.40m und 14-40g Wurfgewicht oder die SBMDX24Hmit 2.40m und 20-50g. Fürs Stillwasser tut es wohl die MH - mit der H hast du Reserven nach oben und kannst auch mal schwere Köpfe an nem Fluss fischen. Gehen wir kurz auf die Details der Beastmaster ein: warum eine Länge von 2,40m? Meiner Meinung nach sind Spinnruten von 2,40m ein idealer Kompromiss, was die Länge angeht. Sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot erziehlst du damit gute Wurfweiten und hast eine gute Kontrolle im Drill um den Fisch von Hindernissen fernzuhalten. Mit dem Wurfgewicht kannst du Mittelgroße Wobbler von 8-15cm (je nach Volumen und Tauchschaufel) bis ca. 30g werfen und führen. Bleiköpfe von 14g am 12cm Shad sollten auch dein sein - mehr brauchst du am See nicht - eher weniger. 
Die Aktion der Beastmaster ist schnell und Parabolisch - deswegen eignet sie sich sehr gut als Allround Spinnrute, die auch später noch ihren Platz in deinem Arsenal einnehmen wird. Die Blanks der Besstmaster-Serie sind wunderbar dünn und kraftvoll und alles andere als taub, die Ruten sind sehr sehr leicht und der Korkgriff liegt gut in der Hand. Dazu gibt's noch Fuji-Ringe - was will man mehr in der Preisklasse?

Als Rolle kannst du bei der MH eine 2500er Größe von Shimano bzw. 3000er Größe von anderen Herstellern wählen. Bei der H darf es auch eine 4000er sein. Gute Mittelklasse Rollen sind die Shimano Exage FD und Aernos FB. Die Technium dagegen halte ich für Überteuert für die gebotenen Materialien. Andere gute Rollen in der Preisklasse sind die Spro Black Arc oder Daiwa Exceler. Rollen von Penn Fische ich keine, kannst du dir aber auch gerne anschauen. 

Als Schnur eine geflochtene mit 8-10kg Tragkraft.

Die zweite Spinnrute sollte für Den Zielfisch Barsch sein. Damit auch die kleineren Burschen Spaß machen sollte es eine Rute aus dem ML-Bereich sein - sprich etwa bis 15g Wurfgewicht. Auch hier wieder Mittelklasse. Wenn du hauptsächlich mit Kleinen Spinnern, Blinker und Cranks den Barschen nachstellen willst - sprich mit Ködern die du einfach auswirfst und einholst, solltest du dir die Abu Garcia Veritas 722ML anschauen. Eine wunderbare leichte, recht weiche Spinnrute die sich selbst bei kleinsten Ködern gut auflädt und somit eine gute Wurfweite erziehlt. Möchtest du lieber mit Gummifisch oder Twitch Baits auf Barsch angeln brauchst du eine straffere Rute wie z.B. Die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 632ML oder die Abu Garcia Veracity 692L. Als Rolle eine 1000 oder Max. 2500er und Geflecht mit 4-5 Kg Tragkraft.

Die Zusammenstellung des Zubehörs und der anderen Komponenten (Kescher, Koffer/Tasche, Messer, Zangen, Wirbel, Bleie, Kunstköder) ist ziemlich speziell und würde den Rahmen sprengen. Am besten schreibst du mal Boardie Tommie Engel aka Raubfischspezi oder Asphaltmonster an und erzählst Ihnen auf was du Angeln willst. Die werden dich dann sicher gut beraten. Ansonsten hilft nur ein gut sortierter Fachhändler. Den solltest du sowieso aufsuchen und dir die genannten Ruten und Rollen mal live anschauen. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## george007 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Einen großen Dank an alle Poster. Das ging ja richtig fix.

Ich muss die Infos erst mal verarbeiten.


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ich fall hier gleich um: Jemandem, der ins Spinnfischen EINSTEIGT, werden Ruten für Ü200 Euro empfohlen???? Echt jetzt?? Aha.

Ganz ehrlich: Kauf dir ne 2000er und ne 4000er Spro Passion für je ca. 40 Euro, spul da Power Pro je 150m rauf (ca. 30 Euro)...soweit solide und bewährt. Diese hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/spro-passion-7200-frontbremsrolle/ und diese hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/spro-passion-7300-frontbremsrolle/ ...

So nu kaufste dir für für Barsch die hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/mitchell-mag-pro-lite-evx-632ml-4-18-spin-1-90m-4-18g/ , macht 60 Euro...und für Zander eventuell die hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/mitchell-mag-pro-lite-evx-792mh-15-50-spin-2-37m-20-50g/ , macht nochmal 70 Euro...

Dann liegst du bei 130 Euro für die Ruten, 80 für die Rollen, 30 für die Schnur...240 Euro. So nu hast du noch 260 Euro für das Zubehör, das passt schon.

Und der empfohlene Krempel ist in nahezu jedem normalen Gewässer Deutschlands tauglich, bewährt, robust...UND gut wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hi,

vermesser
Guter Beitrag! Wie immer! #6 

Rolle
Wie bereits vorne geschrieben würde ich die Penn Sargus nicht aus den augen verlieren! Mega stabile und beliebte Rolle! 

Nosta


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

@ Nostradamus: Danke  .

Jupp, die Sargus ist ebenfalls ok bzw. einen Ticken besser, allerdings auch teurer...da liegst du mit einer 2000 und einer 3000er dann bei etwas über 130 Euro bei A&M...ob das Not tut für den Anfang, muss jeder selber wissen. Ich habe sowohl Sargus als auch Passion (bzw. den Klon Ecusima) , sind beides gute Rollen mit Stärken und Schwächen. Schenken sich in der Praxis wenig...

Sieh dann aber zu, dass du die Sargus kriegst, nicht die Sargus II...die "alte" hat eine (vollwertige) Ersatzspule, die neue nicht...


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hi,

habe mal die Penn bei google eingegeben und da habe ich Preise so ab 70 Euro gefunden. Diesen Preis hatte ich auch so im Kopf. Ich persönnlich verwende für das solide angeln auch eine Fin nor.

Nosta


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Würde mir bei Deinem Buget folgede Kombo zusammenstellen:



Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Nem Jungangler "High End" Geräte empfehlen nur damit er sein Budget los wird?
Macht doch keinen Sinn. Es gibt im unteren Bereich eindeutig genug brauchbares Gerät mit dem man anfangen kann. Mit der Zeit kristalisiert sich eh erst raus was einem liegt und dann kann man anfangen teuer zu kaufen.


Edit: sehe gerade wurde wieder getippt .... die Black Arc kannste dir auch mal anschauen, liegt so im 70€ Bereich. FinNor und Sorön SX40 bekommt man ja momentan nirgends zu nem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## paulmeyers (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Bei 500 €? Gleich eine Baitcaster-Combo


----------



## DeralteSack (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Es ist immer wieder toll zu lesen, dass wenn ein Anfäger ein Budget in einer solchen Höhe vorgibt, er dann gleich Ruten im Bereich jenseits der 100 euro oder sogar 240er Marke empfohlen bekommt.#d

Wie wäre es denn gleich mit mindestens ner Rocksweeper oder ner Maßanfertigung von Exclusivrutenbauer? #d #q

Die Empfehlungen von Vermesser sind die realistischeren.
Ebenso RayZeros Empfehlung, welche die etwas gehobenere Modelle betrifft.

Ich würde als Anfänger mir ebenfalls 2 Kombos zusammenstellen.

Ne leichte für Barsch, Forelle und Co.. Dazu ne einfache Rolle wie Spro Passion / Ryobi Ecusima (günstig und robust), Spro Black Arc (zuverlässig und robust und nicht die teuerste) oder als ner alten Penn Sagus (1. Serie - robust, langlebig,...). Nicht nehmen würde ich ne billige Platikrolle, selbst wenn Shimano draufsteht. Gerade Shimano lässt sich seinen Plastikkram im Sektor U100Euro gut bezahlen.
Und ne zweite für Zander und evtl. leichtes Hechtangeln.

Bei den Ruten gibt es auch sehr gute unter 100 Euro. Die genannten Mitchel, Savage Gear, DAM produzieren alle gute Ruten im Bereich um die 60 bis 80 Euro, die den Wünschen auch erfahrener Angler vollkommen entsprechen. Muss nicht immer nur der tolle Markenname sein.

Mit den beiden Kombos werden wohl 250-300 euro verbraucht sein.

Das weitere Zubehör würde ich mit Bedacht zusammen stellen. 
Am Besten liest du dich hier einmal durch ein paar Empfehlungen im Forum. Danach stellt du dir eine Liste zusammen, was du an größeren Sachen braucht, wie Futteral, Tasche oder Kiste, Stuhl, etc.
Dann eine mit den geplanten Ködern wie Blinker, Wobbler, GuFis, usw.
Dannach noch eine Liste mit Kleinzeug, wie Wirbel, Haken, Messer, Keule, Blei, usw.

Wenn du das hast, sucht du mal in einem Laden oder in Katalogen nach den Sachen und vergleichst die Preise.
Du wirst sehr schnell feststellen, dass das Zubehör sehr schnell mehr kosten kann, als Rute und Rolle.

Stelle ruhig Fragen zu den Sachen, die dich interessieren. Hier gibt man dir bestimmt noch ein paar Ratschläge.#6


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Nur teuer ist gut, grade für Anfänger ist das beste und teuerste genau richtig  . Schließlich müssen die gehobenen Ansprüche und das umfangreiche Können gleich von Anfang an mit bestem Gerät unterstützt werden.

Ich empfehle handaufgebaute RST Blanks, mindestens...dazu natürlich van Staal Rollen, handgeklöppelte Geflochtene aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne...dazu ein Futteral aus Froschfotzxxleder, damit dem edlen Gerät kein Leid geschieht...

Mann Mann Mann...man kann es echt übertreiben.

Realistisch kann man ins Spinnfischen mit ner halbwegs vernünftigen Telerute, ner robusten Rolle, 30er Mono und Leierködern wie Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler einsteigen...um DANN festzustellen, was man noch alles brauch.

Dieser Wahn, der hier teils vertreten wird, dass von Anfang an nur das beste geht, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal bla bla...is ja nicht auszuhalten.

Selbst als erfahrener Angler kaufe ich häufiger zum probieren erstmal Billigzeug...wenn es mir dann nicht liegt, ist auch der Verlust gering!! Und selbst wenn ich teuren Kram wieder los werde, mach ich Verlust, der häufig höher ist, als das, was der Billigkram kostet.


----------



## Baum1309 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hi,

ich würde mir auch den Beitrag von Vermesser zu herzen nehmen und nicht soviel Geld am Anfang ausgeben. Ich hab auch ne Barsch und eine Zander Combo und bin froh, dass ich nicht soviel dafür ausgeben habe, da ich festgestellt habe, dass das Ansitzangeln mir mehr Spaß macht.
Für Barsch hab ich ne Abu Garcia Vendetta 5-15g allerdings 3 teilig, da ich Sie auch mal im Flieger im Rucksack mitnehme. Als Rolle nutze ich ein Battle 2000, etwas schwer aber dafür stabil. Combo so um die 110€
Für Zander nutze ich eine Daiwa Exceller Spin http://www.angelplatz.de/Daiwa_Exceler_Spin_902MHFS_2tlg__20_60g_2_70m--ad0099 
ist für Gummis sicher nicht perfekt, aber da ich Sie auch als Heringsrute oder mal zum Angeln mit Buttlöffel nutze kann ich damit leben. Als Rolle hab ich ne Ryobi Applaus in 3000. Kostete zusammen so um die 130€ und für mich als Gelegenheitsspinnangler reicht das völlig und ich bin froh nicht mehr Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen
> 2. Den Fischereischein habe ich erst seit 2 Wochen
> 3. Mein gewünschter Zielfisch ist der Barsch und der Zander
> 4. Diesen möchte ich in "ruhigen" Vereinsgewässern nachstellen
> ...



Ich würds so machen...

Abu Garcia Vendetta 15-40g, 2,7m + Spro Passion 730 (Frontbremse) + Power Pro 0,13mm

Damit kannste ohne Probleme auf Zander / größere Barsche angeln und Hechte bekommt man damit auch raus (die werden da sicher auch vorkommen) Ist ne günstige Combo mit der du eigentlich alles in der Richtung abgedeckt hast was Spinnfischen angeht. Optimaler gehts nur, wenn man für jeden Zielfisch eine extra Rute hat....würde ich aber nicht machen, sondern erst mal schauen, ob Spinnfischen das Richtige ist.

Ich würde auch noch einmal über eine Naturköderrute nachdenken. Die kann man nebenbei einsetzen (falls erlaubt) oder dann, wenn die Arme schlapp machen oder man einfach mal nen ruhigen machen will.


----------



## george007 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Man-o-Man... hab ich hier ein Fass aufgemacht |bigeyes
Teilweise lach ich Tränen! Im ernst!  Manch einer von Euch kloppt echt gute Sprüche.
Zum Glück sind alle Posts hilfreich.
Ich hab Euch sehr gut verstanden und weiß wohin die Reise geht.

Danke


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



> Ich würde auch noch einmal über eine Naturköderrute nachdenken. Die kann  man nebenbei einsetzen (*falls erlaubt*) oder dann, wenn die Arme schlapp  machen oder man einfach mal nen ruhigen machen will.


Du hast es ja schon selbst geschrieben, dass ist fast überall verboten und zwar aus gutem Grund.
Gleichzeitiges Spinnen und Ansitzen wird nämlich beiden Methoden nicht gerecht.
Wenn dann nur das eine, oder das andere, jedenfalls nicht zeitgleich und ein Anfänger wäre damit ohnehin überfordert!

Jürgen


----------



## george007 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

--- bitte löschen - doppelter Post ---


----------



## Lorenz (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen
> 2. Den Fischereischein habe ich erst seit 2 Wochen
> 3. Mein gewünschter Zielfisch ist der Barsch und der Zander
> 4. Diesen möchte ich in "ruhigen" Vereinsgewässern nachstellen



Das erste wäre zu klären ob sich deine Wünsche (Zielfische) mit der Realität an deinen Gewässern decken. U.U. gibt es da erhebliche Diskrepanzen. Selbst wenn eine Art da ist, heißt das noch nicht, dass es sich (für einen Anfänger) lohnt sie (gezielt) zu befischen.


----------



## george007 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Das erste wäre zu klären ob sich deine Wünsche (Zielfische) mit der Realität an deinen Gewässern decken. U.U. gibt es da erhebliche Diskrepanzen. Selbst wenn eine Art da ist, heißt das noch nicht, dass es sich (für einen Anfänger) lohnt sie (gezielt) zu befischen.



@Lorenz
Gut, dass du das erwähnst.
Mir stellt sich jedoch die Frage inwieweit die Einschätzungen/ Aussagen der Gewässerbetreiber zutreffend sind im Hinblick auf die Größe der Zielfisch-Population.
Einem Neuling kann man viel erzählen. Letztendlich wird der Misserfolg schnell durch fehlende Erfahrung wegargumentiert. Da bin ich mir sicher. Gerade wenn man sich im Nachhinein zu den getroffenen, ich nenne es "Versprechen", kritisch äußern würde.
Ich hab da so 'ne seltsame Erfahrung mit 'nem Betreiber am Telefon gemacht.
Als ich Ihm sagte, dass ich gerne seinem Verein beitreten würde, wenn seine Gewässer mit Barschen und Zandern besetzt sind, "bügelte" der mich sofort ab:"Ja, ja. Alles ist da". Irgendwie hat der mir nicht zugehört. Wiederum habe ich hier im Forum eine sehr positive Erfahrung gemacht. Ich wurde proaktiv angesprochen. Der Geschäftsführer eines Vereins schrieb direkt was Sache ist. Barsch: Ja. Zander: Nein.
Dieses Thema ist zwar Off-Topic aber interessant. 
Ich kann mir die Klärung nur schwerlich vorstellen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Habe ich das überlesen, oder weiß schon jmd wie das Gewässer aussieht?

Ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich schwer eine Rute für Barsch UND Zander zu finden. Das ist eher so'n leichtes Zander-/ schweres Barschfischen.

Würde da dann auch auf zwei Ruten ausweichen... Allein schon um eine gewisse Breite an Ködern fischen zu können.

Durchaus brauchbare Ruten gibt es im Bereich um 70€. 

Und jetzt die wichtigste Erkenntnis des Tages: 

Was die beiden größten Hersteller in diesem Preisbereich an "Ruten" anbieten, ist etwas für Leute, die den Namen brauchen.

Würde mich beim Zielpreis von 70€ bei Abu (Veritas/Veracity), Mitchell (Mag Pro Lite Evo) oder SavageGear (Bushwhacker) umschauen. 

Aber wie gesagt, ganz abhängig vom Gewässer.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Für 500 Euro kannst du dir auch 2 Kombo´s zulegen..

Ich bin hauptsächlich Blechangler und habe Ausrüstung, gerade für meine Forellenangelei, weit weg vom Mainstream. Habe für meine Forellen 
Shimano Aernos Rute 7-21gr für gefühlte 70 Euro, dazu ne billige Cormoran Pearlmaster 2500er Rolle (Asche auf mein Haupt - aber das Ding hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen) für gefühlte 35 Euro. Und Fische hab ich damit ohne Ende gefangen. Heute erst 5 Forellen -leider Untermaßig.
Für die größeren Bleche ne Speedmaster BX 20-50gr für etwa 150 Euro und ne Rolle Biomaster 4000er für etwa 160 Euro....

Macht zusammen: 415 Euro.

Da bleiben noch ein paar Euros für die ganzen Spinner und Blinker die du am Anfang in den Bäumen und Büschen versenkst. :q


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich fall hier gleich um: Jemandem, der ins Spinnfischen EINSTEIGT, werden Ruten für Ü200 Euro empfohlen???? Echt jetzt?? Aha......



Mal ehrlich, wenn ich ein Buget von 500,-€ habe und Du mir eine Rolle für 40,-€ vorschlägst, würde ich mich fragen, ob Du mein Eingangspost richtig gelesen hast.

Fische kann man auch mit einem Besenstiel fangen, dazu benötigt man noch nicht mal eine Angelrute für 30,-€. Möglich und sehr warscheinlich ist jedoch, dass man das Angeln mit einem Besenstiel auch schnell wieder einstellt mangels Spaß und Angelvergnügen.

Die von mir vorgeschlagene Fox Crank Stick war eine neue und ungefischte Rute hier aus dem AB, ca. 40,-€ unter Neupreis, Wiederverkauf fürs gleiche Geld durchaus warscheinlich. Gleiches gilt für die Rolle.

Die von Dir empfohlene Spro und auch die Vendetta habe ich sowohl hier im AB und auch im Bekanntenkreis ebenfalls empfohlen, jedoch bei Kollegen mit deutlich kleinerem Buget.

Ich stehe zu meiner Empfehlung, da muß man bei Gefallen an der Spinnagelei nicht in Küze ein Upgrade kaufen und die günstiger Rute und Rolle im Keller "verrotten" zu lassen.

Wie gesagt, die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Rute und Rolle ist absolut ok. nur wenn mehr finazielle Mittel vorhaden sind, würde ich entsprechend höherwertig, auch als Anfänger, kaufen.

Würde einem Führescheinanfänger auch einen Merzedes empfehlen wenn Buget vorhanden und nicht sagen, "Kauf dir einen Dacia". Wobei der Dacia für jemand ohne Buget für den Merzedes ein tolles Auto sein kann.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Habe ich das überlesen, oder weiß schon jmd wie das Gewässer aussieht?......



Gewässer werden wohl die Gewässer des ASV Ufertrampler sein/werden.

Eine Spezialisierung und damit eine 2. oder 3. Spinncombo wird sowieso früher oder später kommen, oder man hängt das Spinnfischen ganz an den Nagel.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Einem Anfänger fehlt noch die Erfahrung. Welche Vorlieben er entwickelt, kommt erst im Laufe der Zeit heraus. Da macht es null Sinn seine gesamten Ersparnisse in etwas zu investieren, wenn man dann doch evtl. damit nicht klar kommt oder sich evtl. die Interessen noch ändern.

Und ich empfehle einem Anfänger definitiv keinen Mercedes. Schon gar keinen neuen. 
Wenn er das Budget nur 1x hat und es ausgegeben hat, dann ist es weg. Und wenn der Fahranfänger sich nen Neuwagen kauft, der in den ersten 4 Jahren 50% Wertverlust hat oder/und ihm die Erfahrung fehlt, mit ner 400PS Karre umzugehen und er ihn gegen den Baum semmelt, dann hat er echt viel davon.

Aber ist nett gedacht, ihm nahezulegen, sich auch mal bei guten Gebrauchtwaren umzusehen. Da kann man durchaus auch mal was hochwertiges für wenig Geld erwerben.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Da ich ja selber neu im Spinnfischen bin und letztens erst nen Trööt dazu hatte wollte ich dir mal so meine Sicht mitteilen.

Bei mit sollten es max. 250-300€ für 2 Ruten und 1 Rolle sein.
Ich wollte eine Leichte (-für Barsch) und eine Mittlere (-für Hecht, Zander) Spinnrute.

Dazu noch eine Rolle für die Leichte Spinnrute, für die Mittere besitz ich eine Penn Sargus. 
Rausgekommen ist nacher Folgendes:
Eine Mittchel Mag Pro Lite Evo 4/18 (4-18 Gramm) & Mittchel Mag Pro Lite Evo 12/40 (12-40 Gramm
Als Rolle habe ich mich für die Shimano Stradic CI4 entschieden, klasse teil allerdings nicht gerade Billig! Aber ich finde das du beim Spinnfischen diese Dauerhaft nutzt sollte sie ein wenig Hochwertiger sein

Da das Budget so ungefähr in deinen Rahmen passt könnte das auch etwas für dich sein :

Gruß
Alex


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die von Dir empfohlene Spro und auch die Vendetta habe ich sowohl hier im AB und auch im Bekanntenkreis ebenfalls empfohlen, jedoch bei Kollegen mit deutlich kleinerem Buget.



Ich habe keine Spro und keine Vendetta empfohlen, aber sei´s drum...Ich hatte Gerät empfohlen, das ich für günstig und solide halte und das ich auch selber nutze...und das durchaus auch mit hochklassigem Material mithalten kann.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Manchmal warte ich darauf, wann der erste hier Häkelnadeln enpfiehlt. Da wir nicht wissen, ob Angeln langfristig sein Interesse besitzt, warte ich bis der Erste hier Häkelnadeln in Rennen schickt.

Ich kenne die wirtschaftliche Situation des TE nicht, gehe jedoch aus anderen Postings davon aus, dass der TE bereits die Schule verlassen hat, Mobil (womöglich besitzt er ein Auto) ist und sich die 500,-€ nicht in den letzten Jahren vom Mund abgespart hat. Falls er also die 500,-€ zur Verfügung hat, sich im Vorfeld schon mit Angeln befast hat (hat ja auch die Prüfung abgelegt) und sich für das Angeln mit Spinnrute interessiert, auch mit höherwertigen Gerät gleich von anfang an seine freude haben wird.

Falls er sich die 500,-€ vom Mund abgespart hat, bitte nicht meinen Empfehlungen folgen, etwas (oder sogart deutlich) günstigere Ausrüstung kaufen und nocht Restgeld in der Spardose lassen.

PS. Ich habe gar keinen 400PS Merzedes empfohlen, wenn Merzedes dann mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung zum Dacia.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Cool!!! Es geht schon wieder los und alle gehen sich an die Gurgel - nur weil jeder meint, er muss auf Teufel komm raus sein persönliches Gerät empfehlen. Und wehe, es sagt jemand was anderes. Schließlich hat man ja selbst nur das Beste!


----------



## RayZero (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Cool!!! Es geht schon wieder los und alle gehen sich an die Gurgel - nur weil jeder meint, er muss auf Teufel komm raus sein persönliches Gerät empfehlen. Und wehe, es sagt jemand was anderes. Schließlich hat man ja selbst nur das Beste!



Das ist leider auch nur so eine Halbwahrheit #d

Man kann ja seriös betrachtet nur sein eigenes Tackle zu 100% weiterempfehlen, weil man damit die meiste Praxiserfahrung hat. 

Das Schlimmste hier im Thread ist das pure Name-Dropping von Rute und Rolle, ohne irgendwas hinterfragt zu haben. Die ein oder andere Empfehlung in diesem Thread beschreibt wie ich finde - zum Glück - sehr gut, warum das genannte Equipment benutzt werden soll. Sowas hilft dem TE weiter #h


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Wenn ich hier was Kontraprodoktives geschrieben habe sollte bitte jemand den TE aufmerksam machen , war nur eine Idee das es ihm Helfen könnte 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

So, denn will ich auch mal was dazu sagen....- auch wenn ich mich damit zum wiederholten mal wiederhole   

Kontakt suchen, zum Angeln verabreden und selber testen...
Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und Ansprüche!! Im Budget- sowie im High-End-Bereich!!

Der eine findet VW voll super, der ander Ford- um mal bei den hier bereits laufenden Beispielen zu bleiben....
Würde gerne ein Date anbieten...- nur bis zum Ende der Schonzeit werde ich nicht mehr in die Gegend des TE kommen. Vielleicht springt ja wer in die Bresche


----------



## Angler9999 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Nö haste nicht... du warst nicht gemeint.

Die vergleiche mit den Autos hinken sehr. Es geht nicht um Automarken, sondern um Disziplinen. Ein Mercedes kann nicht gut übern Acker fahren und ein Diesel verbraucht weniger Sprit...... Selbst ein preiswerter Allrad kann besser sein als ein zweirad angetriebener Mercedes.

Einem Anfänger würde ich nicht 500€ aus der Tasche ziehen. Eine richtige Beratung erfragt was gewollt ist. Dann tastet man sich weiter. Evtl. landet der TE beim Stippen oder Feedern. Dann kann er sein teures aufgeschwatztes Equipment nicht gebrauchen. Womöglich ärgert er sich dann um in seinem richtigen Angelbereich nicht die Kohle zu haben. (und muss sparen)


----------



## DeralteSack (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Das nenne ich doch mal ein sehr nettes Angebot.:m

So kann der TE erstmal Informationen und Erfahrung sammeln und sich dann gezielter nach Ausrüstung umschauen.

#6  |good: #6


----------



## george007 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*




Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ...Würde gerne ein Date anbieten...


Vorab danke für den Vorschlag.




u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...Falls er sich die 500,-€ vom Mund abgespart hat, bitte nicht meinen Empfehlungen folgen...


Glücklicherweise muss ich mir 500€ nicht vom Mund absparen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das `ne schöne Stange Geld. 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sogar bereit wäre den Vorschlag von u-see fischer anzunehmen und mir sogar `ne Rute für 259€ kaufen würde.

Die Idee wurde mir jedoch im Laufe der verschiedenen Beiträge aus dem Hirn gehämmert.
Denn der Haupttenor dieses Threads ist für mich klar ersichtlich und geht in der lebhaften Diskussion durch wie ein roter Faden.
"Guck doch erst mal ob dir das Spinnen auf die Dauer Spaß machen wird" oder anders:



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...Evtl. landet der TE beim Stippen oder Feedern...


Ich denke, dass RayZero anfänglich einen Vorschlag gemacht hat der meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt.
Gehobene Mittelklasse. Dadurch eine Rute mehr für das gezielte beangeln von Barschen und/ oder Zandern.
Natürlich kann ich auch mit ´nem Besenstiel angeln. Muss ich aber nicht. Ich möchte nur vernünftiges Material haben was mir den Einstieg in das Hobby nicht abspenstig macht.
Sicherlich gibt es gute Ruten für 30€ und Rollen für 40€.
Ich hab auch meiner Frau einen DACIA gekauft und wir sind sehr zufrieden. Fährt! Und das sogar seit 6 Jahren ohne Ausfälle. Trotzdem macht mir mein bayrischer Hobel mehr Spaß obwohl der schon mehrmals in der Werkstatt war. Der Auto-Vergleich hinkt wahrlich... und das gewaltig... |uhoh:
Letztendlich sind mir Namen und Marken shit-egal.
Das Gerät soll leicht sein! Robust, gut zu bedienen und zuverlässig.


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hallo, 
scheint ja ein interessantes Thema zu sein hier.:q
Also möchte ich auch meine Meinung kund tun:
So wie es aussieht, hab der TE die 500 Euros locker, dem entsprechend würde ich diese auch investieren. 
Möglichkeit 1
Man stelle sich einmal vor der TE kauft sich eine Penn Sagus für 60 Eur,  damit hat er sicherlich für den Anfang eine solide Rolle#6.
Nun Szenario 1: Nach einer Saison merkt der TE,  wie viel ihm am Spinnfischen liegt und beschließt völlig zu Recht,  sich für die Nächsten Jahre eine hochwertigere Rolle zu kaufen, z.B. Eine Rarenium für 170€
Nun hat er nach einem Jahr 230 Euro ausgegeben und
Hat dafür eine Rolle die super läuft und eine, die eher ein Schattendasein fristet.
Szenario 2;
Der TE merkt nach einem Jahr mit seiner Sagus,  das Spinnfischen doch nicht so das Wahre ist, schade aber völlig oK.Leider muss er feststellen,  daß er seine Sagus nicht mehr verkaufen kann weil sie zu viel an Wert verloren hat:c.Schade, die Sagus liegt dann wohl die nächsten Jahre ich Schrank rum#c. Der TE hat also für  ein Jahr Spinnfischen 60 Euro ausgegeben.
Möglichkeit 2
Szenario 1; Der TE kauft sich gleich zu Beginn eine Rarenium für 170 €,  also gleich eine wirklich gescheite Rolle. Nach einem Jahr merkt der TE,  dass Spinnfischen seine Neue Leidenschaft ist, und erkennt das er alles richtig gemacht hat, denn mit der Hochwertigen Rolle kann er noch einige Jahr weiter Fischen. Insgesamt hat er also 170 Euro ausgegeben.
Szenario 2: Der TE merkt, nach einer Saison,  das er das Spinnfischen nun doch nichtmehr betreiben möchte. Seine Rarenium stellt er deshalb im Anglerboard zum Verkauf ein, und erwirtschaftet somit 110 Eur.  Seine Rolle hat er nun los, und hat für ein Jahr Spinnangeln 60 Euro ausgegeben. 

Nun liegt es in der Hand des Te, wie er sich entscheidet,  aber ich würde aus Kosten und Spass Gründen zur Zweiten Möglichkeit greifen:vik:

P.S. Ich will hier ausdrücklich keine Werbung für irgendwelches Tackle machen #6, sonder habe nur Beispiele gegeben


----------



## Dakarangus (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

@ Holzhecht, ich verstehe deinen Gedankengang, nur das man für eine gebrauchte Sargus mindestens 30€ bekommt. Der "Wert-erhalt" der Penn Rollen ist erstaunlich hoch. (Ich staune da jedesmal, soviel würde ich persönlich nicht für eine gebrauchte Rolle ausgeben)


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



vermesser schrieb:


> ....Kauf dir ne 2000er und ne 4000er Spro Passion für je ca. 40 Euro, spul da Power Pro je 150m rauf (ca. 30 Euro)...soweit solide und bewährt.....





vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Spro und keine Vendetta  empfohlen, .....



Da habe ich wohl was falsch gelesen. Ich weiß wohl, dass Du Mitchelruten empfohlen hast, die Vendetta wurde von einem anderen Boardie vorgeschlagen.

Ich kann aber nicht schreiben, ich hätte die Mitchel empfohlen, weil ich das bis Dato noch nicht gemacht habe. Eine Vendatta habe ich jedoch empfohlen, da hatte der Kollege aber auch andere finazielle Mittel zur Verfügung. Dennoch scheinen die Mitchel in ihrer Preisklasse schöne Angelruten zu sein.



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ....Die vergleiche mit den Autos hinken sehr......
> 
> Selbstverständlich hinkt ein Vergleich mit Autos, wenns ums Angeln geht. Wir sind ja hier beim Angeln und nicht beim Autofahren.
> 
> Einem Anfänger würde ich nicht 500€ aus der Tasche ziehen. Eine richtige Beratung erfragt was gewollt ist. Dann tastet man sich weiter. Evtl. landet der TE beim Stippen oder Feedern. Dann kann er sein teures aufgeschwatztes Equipment nicht gebrauchen. Womöglich ärgert er sich dann um in seinem richtigen Angelbereich nicht die Kohle zu haben. (und muss sparen)



Daher auch meine Empfehlung aus den Inseraten hier im AB. Da wurde Neugerät für zusammen ca. 80,-€ unter Ladenpreis als neues und ungefischtes Gerät angeboten.
Falls die Leidenschaft dann doch Richtung z.B. Federn geht, kann man Rute, Rolle mit Schnur fast verlustfrei wieder Verkaufen.

In meinem Keller stehen bestimmt mehr als 60 Angelruten, einige, nicht wenige, davon sind Spinnruten. Unter diesen Spinnruten sind sowohl teure als auch güntigere Spinnruten.
Die günstigeren Spinnruten habe ich mir in Zeiten gekauft, da hatte ich nicht das Geld für besseres Equipment. Heute sieht das zum Glück deutlich besser aus, z.Z. fische ich eine Zanderrute die ca. 300,-€ gekostet hat. Mit dieser "höherpreisigen" Angelrute habe ich ein deutlich besseren Feedback vom Köder. Dadurch konnte ich bei den Bleiköpfen für fast jeden Köder eine Gewichtsklasse runter gehen und spüre immer noch deutlich, wenn der Köder auf grund ankommt. Tatsächlich habe ich mit der neuen Angelrute deutlich mehr Bisse wargenommen als mit der vorherigen Angelrute. Ev. habe ich auch deutlich mehr Bisse, da leichtere Bleiköpfe. Das Angeln mit der besseren Angelrute mach daher mehr Spaß, die Scheidertage wurden weniger.
Dennoch würde ich niemandem das Equipment aufdrängen, wenn er es sich nicht leisten kann. Wie bereits gesagt, wenn das Geld da ist und nicht weh tut, kann man auch als Anfänger mit beserem Gerät anfangen und muß sich nicht erst "hochangeln". Die finaziellen Mittel sollten halt da sein und nicht wie bereits gesagt, vom Mund abgespart werden müssen.

Meine günstigeren Spinnruten waren daher Fehlinvestitionen und verrotten im Keller. Auch da sollte man drauf Aufmerksam machen. 

Ob ein Anfänger grundsätlich mit 2 Spinnruten am Wasser gut bedient ist und nicht durcheinander kommt, welche Rute wann wo am besten eingesetzt wird, bleibt noch zu klären.

Grundsätzlich kann man mit günstigerem Gerät Fische fangen, ob man mit hochpreisigem Gerät mehr fängt steht wohl in den Sternen und läst sich wissenschaftlich wohl nur schwer/kaum belegen.

Wie es auch geht, kann man hier sehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai8eR-QqlZM
Würde jedoch niemanden diese Ausrüstung als Anfänger vorschlagen, Frust, aufgrund Schneidertage, könnte da vorprogramiert sein.

@Georg, bei Interesse kann ich dir auch mal meine Zanderausrüstung (jedoch für den Rhein und fällt daher etwas stärker aus) vorführen. Falls interessiert PN.


----------



## george007 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

u-see fischer du bist CRAZY 
Das Video ist ja mal hammergeil!! Ich lach wieder Tränen hahahahah...
Da muss ich ja meine Badehose mit dem drauf genähten Seepferdchen rausholen... :m ob die noch passt? k.A.!

Mal im ernst hier:
Auf deinen Vorschlag komme ich gerne gegen Ende Mai zurück. Dann per PN.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> ....Da muss ich ja meine Badehose mit dem drauf genähten Seepferdchen rausholen... :m ob die noch passt? k.A.!......



Dann aber bitte auch mit Schwimmflügel (und Fotos hier) damit es nicht nacher hier noch heißt, ich habe einen Angelanfänger ohne passende Schutzausrüstung losgeschickt.  :m

@All, das war ein Scherz, glaube Georg007 hat das verstanden. Ich habe Euch alle lieb #g

@Georg, kannst Dich auch früher melden, während der Zanderschonzeit gehe ich häufig am Rhein auf Rapfen (Kunstköder sind in NRW wärend der Zander- und Hechtschonzeit erlaubt), Zander habe ich dabei noch nie erwischt. Rapfen aber auch nicht so viele, ist aber besser als zu Hause auf dem Sofa zu sitzen.
Könne dann an der Zanderjigge auch mal anstelle eines Gummifischs ein 20g Blei (nur Grundblei ohne Haken) dranmachen. 
Ich weiß, wegen  fehlendem Gummfisch ist das Verhalten (Strömung und Verdrängung) anders, ein Gefühl, denke ich, bekommt man dennoch für die Angelrute. Ansonsten bis nach der Zanderschonzeit warten.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Werde, wenn es mein Terminplan zuläst, am 25.04. wohl mal nach Duisburg zur Fishing Masters Show fahren. 5,-€ Eintritt bei Kostenlosen Parken ist durchaus zu verschmerzen. :q

Biete, da Firmenwargen, kostenlose Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Erkrath bzw. Abholung in unmittelbarer Nähe an. Denke, dass man sich dort mal bei einigen Händlern umschauen und sich eine Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Wenns um den Spass geht, MUSS es ja quasi schon eine *Veritas 722ML* werden 
Aus  meinen 13-Spinnruten-Sammelsurium ist diese definitiv die mit dem  größten Spass-Faktor. Superweiche dennoch schnelle Rute die ich bevorzugt für Köder  einsetze, die einen geringen Einholwiederstand haben. Oft werden diese  ja für schwergängige Cranks eingesetzt, aber simples durchleiern ist mir  zu dröge.
Preislich dürfe sie gut in deinen Rahmen passen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsYBz707vWU Da gibtz ein Video dazu.

Aber ich würde mich nicht nur auf eine Rute einschießen (dabei wirds eh nicht bleiben - jede Wette).
Als   straffe Ruten sind wie angesprochen die Veracity von Abu zu empfehlen.  Sie ist besonders leicht und wahnsinnig straff trotz geringem WG. Ebenso  Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme aber auch Gamakatsu-Akilas z.B. sind schöne  Ruten, die Ihr Geld wert sind.

Und nein, eine 300€ Rute ist per se nicht besser als eine günstige.
Hab  hier ein schönen Vergleich zwischen der Veritas 722ML und der Gamakatsu  Destrada Crank Master Medium (+300€-Klasse). Die Destrada ist zwar sehr  hochauflösend  und TOP verarbeitet, zeigt sich aber am Wasser weniger  agil als die Veritas. Die Veritas ist zwar etwas träger, wirft aber  besser und macht einfach mehr spass, da nicht so straff.

Also Köderführung und Verarbeitung eher Destrada
Werfen und Handling eher Veritas
Preislich braucht man wohl nix weiter zu sagen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

was zur Hölle ist eine *Hochauflösende* Angelrute|kopfkrat


----------



## RayZero (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was zur Hölle ist eine *Hochauflösende* Angelrute|kopfkrat



Mhhhh vielleicht gute Rückmeldung :m


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

die macht nen Bild  mit XT Piksel und schickt mir das|kopfkrat:q


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hochauflösend meint in meinem Fall, ein Rückmeldevermögen, dass so wenig wie möglich Schwingungen schluckt und sie stattdessen an den Angler weitergibt.
Man könnte es technisch mit einem hochauflösendem Abtasttheorem für Oberflächen vergleichen. Und dazu benötigt es einen Blank mit möglichst hoher innerer Spannung, entsprechender Beringung und Schnur. 
Dann gehen alle Informationen (also Widerstände der Schnur+Köder) als Welle durch den Blank in die Hand. Träge Ruten lösen weniger gut auf. Und vom Gurndsatz her sind auch kurze Ruten hochauflösender als lange. Da die Welle mehr Carbon durchlaufen muss als bei einer kurzen Rute und dadurch wieder gedämpft wird.


Das verstehe ich unter hochauflösend.

Beispiel
weniger hochauflösend:
Abu Vendetta 802MH
Sportex Carat Z 2401-M
Mitchell Mag Pro Evo 792MH

hochauflösend:
Mitchell Mag Pro Evo 662L
Abu Veracity 692M
Abu Eradicator 762UL
abu Veritas 822H


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



geomujo schrieb:


> Beispiel
> weniger hochauflösend:
> 
> Mitchell Mag Pro Evo 792MH
> ...




Du widersprichst dir ein wenig  . Aber sei´s drum. Die Mag Pro Evo/Evx mit dem 36T Blank sind definitiv mit hervorragender Rückmeldung ausgestattet.

Supi sind auch die Yaseis (WEISS), die Gutjahr Ruten (X-Blade, Hi-Lite, Ruffneck). Im preiswerten Bereich auf gutem Niveau sind die Shimano Vengeance Shads.

Relativ taub sind beispielsweise die Penn Overseas, gute Ruten, wirklich...aber halt überhaupt nix für das Gufieren.


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



geomujo schrieb:


> Beispiel
> weniger hochauflösend:
> Abu Vendetta 802MH
> 
> ...



Die Veritas ist doch bloß ein weißer Vendetta Blank, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ist er eben nicht. Er vefügt über CNT's. Das macht die Rute leichter und straffer. Die 822H hat ein erstklassiges Ködergefühl. Wobei die Vendetta nun auch nicht viiieeel schlechter ist. Die Beringung liegt aber nur auf Einsteigerniveau und sie ist kopflastiger.

Die Mag Pro's werden mit zunehmender Größe träger und besonders kopflastig. Die kleine 662L ist spritzig und agil. Die 732MH ist auch noch recht gut. Aber die letzten beiden - nix für mich.


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Cool!!! Es geht schon wieder los und alle gehen sich an die Gurgel - nur weil jeder meint, er muss auf Teufel komm raus sein persönliches Gerät empfehlen. Und wehe, es sagt jemand was anderes. Schließlich hat man ja selbst nur das Beste!


Quatsch, hier gehts um "teuer" und "billig"
und den üblichen Bla, bald gehts um FC oder Stahl, das wird noch mal was:q


@TE wenn Du dich für eine der öfters genannten Ruten entscheidest, wirst Du es wahrscheinlich nicht bereuen, die sind alle mehr oder weniger "proved by Forengemeinde"|supergri

Wenn Du dich bei der Rolle im ca. 150 Euro Preissegment (Daiwa Shimano, ect.)bewegst, wirst du sicher lange Spass haben damit.

Bei den Ruten musst Du sowieso Deine eigenen Ansprüche entwickeln.

Nur mal so als Beispiel, vor Jahren war ich an ähnlichem Punkt und habe mich da auf den Tipp eines(angelnden) Arbeitskollegen verlassen.
Habe damals ca. 300 Euro für Rute und Rolle inkl. Schnur ausgegeben und fand das alles erstmal sehr geil|supergri

Ich habe dann halt nach 1 1/2 Jahren gemerkt, okay ich will das anders und das usw.


----------



## DeralteSack (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Nein, erst müssen wir uns noch über Mono oder Geflecht und dann über den richtigen Hersteller, ob nun PP, WFT oder SW und die richtige Farbe einigen.
Danach dann Stahl oder FC, dann Haken und im Anschluss erstellen wir einen neuen T in dem wir uns über die schlechte Qualität der Wirbel und Snaps auslassen.
Letztlich suchen wir einen Schuldigen und suchen uns hierzu nen Händler heraus, der mit dem Ganzen gar nichts zu tun hatte.

      :vik:

|jump:


----------



## george007 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Nein, erst müssen wir uns noch über Mono oder Geflecht und dann über den richtigen Hersteller, ob nun PP, WFT oder SW und die richtige Farbe einigen.
> Danach dann Stahl oder FC, dann Haken und im Anschluss erstellen wir einen neuen T in dem wir uns über die schlechte Qualität der Wirbel und Snaps auslassen.
> Letztlich suchen wir einen Schuldigen und suchen uns hierzu nen Händler heraus, der mit dem Ganzen gar nichts zu tun hatte.
> 
> ...


Jetzt mutiert der Thread ins gespamme. Seltsamerweise von einem Kritiker des gespammes! Das was du schreibst ist genaso sinnlos was du richtigerweise kritisierst und dem entsprechend völlig unnötig. 
Das hilft kein Stück weiter.  Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Posts.

Lieber Admin bitte schließen.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Mag Pro's werden mit zunehmender Größe träger und besonders kopflastig. Die kleine 662L ist spritzig und agil. Die 732MH ist auch noch recht gut. Aber die letzten beiden - nix für mich.



Träge |bigeyes ?? 

Koplastig sind sie ein wenig, aber immer noch pfeilschnell und bretthart mit super Rückmeldung.

Ich stehe ja mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein: http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__mag_pro_lite_evo__von_mitchell.html . Ich ziehe normalerweise keine "Profis" als Referenz ran...aber in dem Fall möchte ich meine Sicht gern untermauern...


----------



## u-see fischer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Quatsch, hier gehts um "teuer" und "billig"......



Für mich eigendlich auch nicht. Aus meiner Sicht ging die Diskusion darum, ob es verwerflich oder gar unverantwortlich ist, einem Jungangler (keinem Jugendlichem) höherpreisiges Takle als Erstausstattung zu empfehlen oder nicht.

Um das Ganze mal zu karikieren.

Wenn sich der Rooooobert, bekannt aus TV Werbung (wer hat der hat) und Sendung (http://www.rtl2.de/sendung/die-geissens-eine-schrecklich-glamouroese-familie) hier im AB anmeldet und schreibt:

"Frau hat mich jetzt zum Angellehrgang angemeldet, Prüfung habe ich gemacht und jetzt möchte ich zum Tackle-Dealer meines Vertauens fahren. In der Mittelkonsole meines Ferraris habe ich 5.000,-€ liegen. Macht mir mal Vorschläge für eine Spinnrute mit Rolle und Zubehör. Teuerer soll es nicht werden."

Darf man dann eine Stella, Exist und eine Daiwa Morethan Spinnrute bzw. Handmade Spinnrute empfehlen, oder muß man deutlch günstigers Equipment vorschlagen da man nicht weiß, ob Robert wirklich Spass am Spinnfischen haben wird?

Ich denke, im Falle von Robert wäre die Empfehlung einer Stella, Exist oder Van Staal (kenne keine teureren Spinnrollen) durchaus vertretbar, bei einem 15 jährigen Schüler (wenn nicht das Kind vom Robert) bestimmt nicht.

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass sich in der Anonymität des Internets teilweise auch 15 jährige Schüler als Multimillionär ausgeben, stelle mir jedoch die Frage, ob ich immer von einer vorsätzlichen Falschdarstellung ausgehen muß.

Für mich habe ich die Entscheidung dahingehend getroffen, das ich grundsäzlich den Userangaben hier im AB, solange diese Angaben nicht vollständig unglaubwürdig erscheinen, glauben.


----------



## DeralteSack (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ein Ttreffen mit einem erfahrenen Angler hast du ja schon ausgemacht. Lerne von ihm was über Technik und Ausrüstung.

Dann den Ratschlag, den man immer gibt:
Geh in ein paar Läden und schaue dir die Sachen dort mal in Ruhe an. Im 100km Umkreis von Düsseldorf wirst du mehr als ein Duzent Läden finden.
Unterhalte dich dort mit dem Personal und vorallem auch mit den anderen Anglern im Laden. Die können oftmals unabhängige Meinungen dir geben.

Was du dann kaufst und wieviel du dafür ausgibst ist eh deine Sache. Sinnvolle Ratschläge hast du hier schon erhalten.
Wenn dir das Hobby auf Dauer gefällt, wirst du ohnehin noch sehr viel Geld darin investieren.

Petri!


----------



## seppl184 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Auch ein Rooooobert kann sich mit noch so teurem Gerät den Spass am Angeln nicht kaufen.
Wenn die Pfeife leer ist, bringt auch Miss World nichts....erst recht keine Stella :q

Aber der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge 

Für was sich der TE auch entscheidet. Wenn er meint mit hochpreisigem Gerät automatisch auch den Spass mit zu kaufen, kann er halt ziemlich enttäuscht werden.


----------



## george007 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Auch ein Rooooobert kann sich mit noch so teurem Gerät den Spass am Angeln nicht kaufen.
> Wenn die Pfeife leer ist, bringt auch Miss World nichts....erst recht keine Stella :q
> 
> Aber der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge
> ...



Ich bin überhaupt keiner Meinung.  Sondern in der Meinungsbildung. Deshalb habe ich diesen Thread gestartet.

Man-o-Man Leute! Hörtauf zu spamen.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist was ich meinen könnte grenz das an sinnloser Unterstellung |uhoh:

Mal ne ernst gemeinte Gegenfrage an seppl:
Empfiehlst Du mir das Angelset von LIDL? Falls ja. Ich hols mir. Ehrlich.


----------



## MIG 29 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Wo ich mein Angelschein gemacht habe, holte nämlich auch ne Paar Angel vom Lidl und was soll ich jetzt sagen: alle Sachen sind schon längst weggeschmissen worden.

Mal im Ernst, wenn du Spaß mit der Angel haben willst - kauf dir was gescheites.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ich hatte Anfangs schon etwas geschrieben. Dabei bleibe ich auch. 
Ein Beispiel finde ich noch erwähnenswert.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Geld vorhanden ist, dennoch nicht unbegrenzt. 
Der TE gibt eine großen Tei seines Budge aus und stellt fest, das die besagte Rute/Rolle doch nicht das wäre ist, sondern das Modell der anderen Firma doch einen Tick mehr Spaß machen würde. Es würde immer der Gedanke bleiben, wie man die vermeintliche bessere Kombo kaufen kann.

Ich mache es an einem Beispiel deutlicher. In meinen Buget liegen 200€ im halben Jahr. Ich kaufe mir eine Hard Rise Predator. Es werden alle zustimmen, das diese eine sehr hochwertige Rute ist. Nach dem die Einfischungsphase vorbei ist, stelle ich fest, das die Rocksweeperserie mir deutlich besser liegen. 
Auch diese sind ohne Zweifel hochwertig. Ich würde mich doch ärgern, das ich ohne zu testen viel Geld ausgegeben habe um dann unzufrieden zu sein.

Deshalb denke ich, ohne Erfahrung gleich teure Ruten zu kaufen, wird oft zu fehlkäufen führen. Insbesondere, wendige Ruten vorher nicht in die Hand genommen werden können. 

Anbei... Eine Hard Rise oder Lesath würde ich zwar geschenkt nehmen, würde ich aber weiterverkaufen. Diese Ruten passen nicht in meinen Angelstiel. Von Billigruten würde ich ebenfalls abraten.


----------



## seppl184 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> Mal ne ernst gemeinte Gegenfrage an seppl:
> Empfiehlst Du mir das Angelset von LIDL? Falls ja. Ich hols mir. Ehrlich.


Nein...keinesfalls.
Ich meinte damit nur, das der Spass am Angeln nicht automatisch mit dem Preis der Ausrüstung steigt. Der Anfänger mit einer LIDL-Ausrüstung kann durchaus zufrieden damit sein, weil er noch gar nicht einschätzen kann was für ihn besser ist. 
Du weisst z.B auch noch nicht was dir in Zukunft am besten zusagt. Und da gleich mit High-Tec anzufangen halte ich für den falschen Weg. Hier gibts viele sinnvolle Vorschläge. Unter anderem die von Vermesser oder Ray Zero. Mit den Empfehlungen hättest du jede menge Spass. Was Länge, Wurfgewicht, Rückmeldung usw...betrifft, findest du dann deine Wünsche selbst heraus. Ob du Gummi, Stahl, Wobbler, welche Länge, hart oder weich usw. in Zukunft bevorzugst, kannst du noch gar nicht wissen. Geschweige denn WIR. Denke mal 99% der Angler wissen das nach Jahren noch nicht, und sind auf der ewigen Jagd nach der für ihn perfekten Ausrüstung. (mich eingeschlossen) Man probiert das und das...holt sich das und jenes 
Kurz ...eine 1000€ Ausrüstung wird dir die Erfahrung nicht ersparen können, und dir nicht automatisch den Spass bringen.
Erfolgreiches Angeln liegt zum grössten Teil an anderen Faktoren wie den Preis der Rute. Platzwahl, Köderführung, Tageszeit, Gewässerkenntnis, Köderwahl sind da vieeeeeeel wichtiger.
Die Stecken werden mit höherem Preis auch nicht automatisch stabiler. Oft sogar das Gegenteil. Oft kauft man sich für den Luxus leicht, dünn usw auch die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Fehlbelastungen ein. Auch keine zu empfehlende Eigenschaft für einen Anfänger.

Gesundes Mittelmaß würde ich dir raten. Lieber 2 Kombos für zusammen 200-300€, wie eine für 300....
Was Gescheites und Vernünftiges was Spass macht bekommst du damit allemal.


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, wendige Ruten vorher nicht in die Hand genommen werden können.



Ich denke mal, darin liegt das Problem der meisten. In die Hand nehmen heißt ja meistens mal in den Laden gehen und damit wedeln. Nur das bringt eher wenig. Man muss die Ruten schon mal fischen. Ich zum Beispiel kenne kaum Leute bei denen ich mal eine Rute leihen kann. 
Deshalb ist ein Erfahrungsaustausch in so nem Forum gut und informativ.
Und weil wir mal dabei sind.....ich suche noch ne Rolle für meine Blechspinne in ner 1500er Größe so bis 100,- Euro. Vielleicht ne Daiwa Lexa oder Exceler?


----------



## vowa (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Falls Du noch ne Meinung aus der Nachbarstadt brauchst :

Ich bin auch dafür eher Qualität zu kaufen. Wie beim Werkzeug, besser was von z.B. Hazet als die Schrauben mit Baumarktmüll rundzudrehen.

Aber da gibt es zurecht viele bereits erwähnte Faktoren. Bleibt es bei dem Zielfisch, wie hoch sind deine Ansprüche, wie pfleglich gehst Du mit den Sachen um etc.

Vielleicht könnte auch eine gebrauchte Ausrüstung was für dich sein. Bekommt man oft zwischen 100 und 200 Euro. Dann hättest Du schonmal eine Grundausstattung wie Kiepe, Kescher, Schirm, Rutentasche und solche Dinge. Ebenso Kleinzeug was auch ins Geld geht wie Hakenlöser, Bleie, Posen, vielleicht Bissanzeiger, Rutenhalter und und und.
Auf so etwas dann aufbauen und nach und nach Dinge der Grundausstattung austauschen / ergänzen.

Aber vielleicht hast Du ja auch bereits einiges an Zeugs 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

hier vielleicht was interessantes für den TE

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/daiwa-rute-und-daiwa-rolle/306215975-230-2433?ref=search


----------



## seppl184 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> hier vielleicht was interessantes für den TE
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/daiwa-rute-und-daiwa-rolle/306215975-230-2433?ref=search


Glaubst du das eine 10-40 Gramm-Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle ne gute Idee ist ?
Kann man schlecht erkennen, meine aber 10-40Gr rausdeuten zu können...


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Glaubst du das eine 10-40 Gramm-Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle ne gute Idee ist ?
> Kann man schlecht erkennen, meine aber 10-40Gr rausdeuten zu können...



das müsste eigentlich ne 30-60gr-Rute sein. Und da halte ich ne 4000er Rolle für perfekt.


----------



## george007 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

So ich hab mich nun entschieden wie meine Ausrüstung aussehen soll. Am liebsten würde ich auf bestellen drücken. Leider ist mir noch einiges nicht schlüssig:





RayZero wie du siehst, habe ich mir bei der Rolle und Schnur was von dir abgeschaut.

Beim zusammenstellen der Ausrüstung musste ich feststellen, dass 500€ auch im mittelpreisigen Segment schnell gesprengt werden (können).

Dementsprechend habe ich mich entschlossen erstmals nur auf Barsch zu Angeln. Des Weiteren habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass der Barschbestand in den Vereinsgewässern grösser ist als der des Zanders.

Kurze Randinfo:
Ich werde anfangs nur vom Ufer aus angeln. Im ruhigem Gewässer. Höchstwahrscheinlich in irgendeinem gut gepflegten Vereinsgewässer. Die Barsche, denen ich nachstellen möchte sollen zwischen 25 und 35 cm groß sein.

Was meint Ihr?:
1. Wie viel Meter Schnur brauche ich tatsächlich für die Rolle?
2. Wie viel kleine Spinner und Wobbler empfiehlt Ihr mir?
3. Ich habe gesehen, dass die Spinner verschiedene Gewichtsgrößen und die Wobbler verschiedene längen haben. Welche Gewichte und Längen empfiehlt Ihr mir für den Zielfisch?


----------



## Ruti Island (19. April 2015)

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus! 

1. 100m reichen locker!

2. Ich würde mit 5 Wobblern, 5 Spinnern und 5 Gummifischen anfangen. So wie man hört ist die Veritas ja eher eine Rute für Hardbaits, aber ich würde es trotzdem versuchen. Mit der Zeit wirst du sehen welche Köder dir am meisten Spaß machen.

3. Spinner Größen 2&3 sowie Wobbler 5-10cm, wobei mein persönliche Optimum um die 7-8cm liegt


----------



## u-see fischer (19. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Kenne die Angelrute nicht, scheint aber für Barsch eine schöne Rute zu sein. Rolle ist ebenfalls i.O.

Bei der PowerPro sind die Schnüre mit einem Durchmesser kleiner als 0,15 (deutsche Verkaufsangabe) platt und nicht rund. Wenn Du eine wirklich gute Schnur probieren möchtest empfehle ich Dir die Avani Sea Bass die 150 Meter reichen vollkommen, Rest mit Mono unterfüttern.

Die 10,-€ für ein Maßband kann Du sparen, ein Zollstock aus dem Baumakt erfüllt den gleichen Zweck. Ebenfalls würde ich mir die 20,-€ für einen Fischschupper sparen. Wenn Du mal eine Flasche Bier trinken solltest, spare den Kronkorken und befestige diesen an einem Stück eines alten, abgesäten Besenstiel. Schuppt Weißfische und Barschartige min. genauso gut und ist kostenlos.

Ein Filetiermesser nutze ich nur in der Küche, am Wasser reicht das von mir eingangs empfohlene Opinel, billiger und saumäßig scharf. Damit kann man Schnüre kappen, Fische abstechen und ausnehmen, mehr braucht man am Wasser nicht.

Bleibt etwas mehr Geld für Köder übrig.

Für Barsche würde ich mir Wobbler zwischen 5 - 10 cm für den Anfang aussuchen. Als Wobbler kommen da u.a. die Spro Power Catcher und Spro Ikiru in Frage. Der Ikiru Shad 70 hat mir schon schöne Barsche gebracht. Wenn Du mal was ganz ausgefallenes probieren möchtest, kann ich Dir die Cicada von Reefrunner ans Herz legen, nicht ganz billig, fliegt und fängt wie sau.


----------



## Guinst (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hallo! Ich würde an der Schnur sparen (100-130m reichen).
Den Fischschupper würde ich auch weglassen. 
Massband, Kescher und Zange würde ich durch günstigeres ersetzen. (Massband z.b. Zollstock, Kescher gummiert 60x60, Zange aus der Drogerie)
Ich würde die Rolle eine Nummer größer wählen, falls eine andere Rute für Hecht / Zander dazukommt.

Spinner würde ich sagen Größe 1-3, Wobbler würde ich schätzen bis 10g. Cranks (dickere Wobbler, Crankbait genannt) eher leichter. Musst du aber probieren, was sich für dich noch gut werfen und führen lässt. 

Gruß


----------



## man1ac (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ich würde grade nicht an der Schnur sparen! Ich hatte auch erst eine PP in Rot auf der Barsch/Forellenrute und die war absolut grausam. Die ist absolut platt.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei Sunline angekommen und hier uwnschlos glücklich. Allein wenn eine Schnur die ganze Zeit beim einkurbeln summt geht mir persönlich auf den Senkel.
Wenn du dir 120m draufpackst, reicht das vollkommen.


----------



## magi (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ich würde auch das gesparte Geld durch den Wegfall von Maßband & Fischschupper in höherwertige Geflochtene investieren, die bei 5 kg wenigstens halbwegs rund ist.


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Ich würde bei der Schnur auch von der Powerpro abraten. Nimm die genannte Sunline oder die 8 Braid von Daiwa. Bei deinem Budget sollte das drin sein.


----------



## Lazarus (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Auf deiner Liste vemisse ich dünne Stahl- oder noch besser Titanvorfächer.
Abhängig von dem Gewässer in dem du angelst, musst du immer mal damit rechnen, dass ein Hecht auf deinen Köder einsteigt. Deshalb ist ein bissfestes Vorfach anzuraten.
Statt der PowerPro würde ich 100m Stroft GTP R1 nehmen oder eine andere rund geflochtene Schnur. Dazu eine günstige Mono der Stärke 0,25 oder 0,30 zum Unterfüttern.

Außerdem fehlen NoKnot-Verbinder und Karabinerwirbel auf der Liste.

Der Fischschupper ist entbehrlich. Man kann Barsche auch gut mit einem Messer schuppen. Allerdings eher nicht mit dem Filetiermesser, dieses ist sinnvoll zuhause in der Küche, aber nicht am Wasser. Da ist ein (Einhand)Klappmesser mit stabiler Klinge besser.

Die bereits erwähnten Spro Ikiru Wobbler kann ich auch empfehlen, die haben sich bei mir im letzten Jahr auf Barsch hervorragend bewährt, auch ein paar Hechte konnten ihnen nicht widerstehen. Ein 80er Hecht als Beifang an der Barschspinne macht durchaus Spaß - so man ein Stahlvorfach fischt.


----------



## RayZero (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Guten Morgen #h

Schön, dass du dir genau diese Kombi anschaffen möchtest! :m 
Ist eine sehr stimmige Sache, die dir viel Spaß einbringen wird und bei der du absolut nichts falsch machen wirst. 

Nimm die Rolle auf gar keinen Fall größer! Ich habe lange zwischen der Revo S10 und S20 überlegt - die S10 würde auch gehen, die S20 ist optimal. Größere Rollen an dieser Rute sind definitiv fehl am Platz! Solltest du dir eine weitere Rute für Hecht oder Zander anschaffen, dann kauf dir dafür eine seperate Rolle und lass die Revo schön auf der Veritas!

Ich fische nur die Power Pro Schnüre - entweder die normale oder die Super 8 Slick. Ich bin mit der Schnur zu 100% zufrieden, egal ob 0,06 oder 0,15er Durchmesser. Natürlich fehlt mir ein Vergleich zu einer Stroft etc. - aber was P/L betrifft muss die Power Pro ziemlich weit vorne sein. Lässt sich gut Knoten, es gibt keine Perücken und die Schnur lässt sich gut durchschneiden. Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erklärt, was er unter einer "platten" Schnur versteht und wo sich das negativ auswirken soll? Du kannst gerne auch zu einer anderen Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von ca. 5 KG greifen - da muss jeder für sich selber das Richtige finden.

100m Geflecht mit Mono unterfüttert sind eigentlich ausreichend. Ich nehme meistens etwas mehr so 120-130m wegen meinen vielen Abrissen :q.

Zu den Ködern - ich kann dir auch die Spo Power Catcher und Ikiru Serie empfehlen! Sind tolle Wobbler zu einem unschlagbaren Preis, trotzdem ein toller Lauf und absolut fängig! Folgende Modelle nutze ich für Barsch und Forelle an der Veritas:

- Power Catcher Big Belly Crankbait 5cm / 6g
- Power Catcher Cranky Minnow 5,5cm / 3g (twitch den mal - bricht mega geil aus!)
- PowerCatcher Plus Dopey-Crank 4,5cm
- Power Catcher Plus Wee Shad 4,5cm / 4g
- Power Catcher Plus Fletcher 8cm (für die großen Barsche)

- Spro Ikiru Mini Crank short Lip 3,8cm / 4g
- Spro Ikiru Shad 70 Short Lip 

Achtung bei den Ikiru's - lieber die short lip Variante - zumindest beim Shad. Die long lip Variante macht zu viel Druck für die Veritas. Den Ikiru Shad mit fast 11g würde ich eh als max. Köder für die Veritas betiteln.

und hier der Shop bei dem ich die Spro's immer bestelle:
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c230_Spro-Spro.html

Spinner: 1er und 2er Mepps - 3er habe ich noch nicht an der Veritas probiert


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Was habt ihr denn für Probleme mit der dünnen Powerpro?? Ich fische die 0,06er (3kg) auf ner 1000er Mitchell Blade auf Barsch, die 0,08er (4kg) auf ner 2000er Sargus und die 10er (5kg) auf etlichen Rollen, sogar auf ner Slammer.

ALLE völlig ohne jedes Problem...da gibts aber ganz andere Schnüre...


----------



## Fares (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Maßband für 10
Schere für 12?
Das geht alles günstiger.
Auch der Kescher ist übertrieben teuer.


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Da ich auch diese Rute habe heir mal meine persönlichen Köderempfehlungen

1) X-Rap 6/8
2) X-Rap Shad (Shallow) 6
3) Clackin Crank 5
4) Clackin Minnow 7
5) MaxRap 5/7
6) BX Jointed Shad und Minnow

Da ich fast nur Rapala-Wobbler nutze kann ich zu den Anderen nicht viel sagen. Der 8er X-Rap ist jedenfalls einer der besten Köder für diese Rute. Viele nutzen bei weichen Ruten gerne Crank-Baits, aber ich nehme sie gerne für besonders dünne Köder, da sie so sensibel ist. Crank- und Shad-Wobbler gehen aber auch wunderbar, nur eben nicht zu twitchen.

Wenn die Rute da ist, gib mal ein Erahrungsbericht.


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hi,

ich würde mir noch paar Mepps in silber in verschiedene Größe anschaffen! Bringen immer mal Fisch!


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Upps Sorry habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass blinker von Profiblinker teilweise auch sehr gut sind!


----------



## Ruti Island (20. April 2015)

Lazarus schrieb:


> Auf deiner Liste vemisse ich dünne Stahl- oder noch besser Titanvorfächer.
> Abhängig von dem Gewässer in dem du angelst, musst du immer mal damit rechnen, dass ein Hecht auf deinen Köder einsteigt. Deshalb ist ein bissfestes Vorfach anzuraten.




Ist nie schlecht welche dabei zu haben. Wenn du merkst, dass Hecht am Platz ist kannst du wechseln, aber immer von vornherein auf Verdacht mit Stahl zu fischen würde ich nicht machen. 
Außer natürlich in dem Gewässer kommt 1 Hecht auf 1 Barsch...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



Fares schrieb:


> Maßband für 10
> Schere für 12?
> Das geht alles günstiger.



Und wie das günstiger geht

Nagelschere aus dem Drogeriemarkt,z.B.Rossmann Hausmarke für ca. 3.95 €
Schneidet auch Geflecht problemlos.

1.50 m Maßband aus der Kaufhaus Kurzwarenabteilung:ca.2 €


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Vorfächer?

Bin jetzt auf die Wolfram-vorfächer gekommen. Für die feine Jagd auf Barsche sind die ideal.
Hier mein Kurzbericht im Barsch-Alarm-Forum:

Auch Ich hab mir mal ein paar dieser Vorfächer besorgt. Welche hattet  ihr denn gekauft? Generell finde ich es eine schöne neue Alternative zu  Stahl und Kevlar. Bisssicheres Flurocarbon ist wohl mehr Wunschdenken.

Konkret  habe ich hier fertig konfektionierte Vorfächer der Marke  "Stan-Mar" -  ein polnischer Hersteller - die im Laden vor Ort bei  Angeljoe gekauft  wurden. Preise: 1,50€/2stk - 1,80€/Stk  (Tragkraftabhängig)

Sofort fiel mir auf wie dünn im Vgl zu Stahl die Vorfächer waren - dazu  schwarz. Dann waren sie sehr sehr geschmeidig und hatten keinen  Eigendrall wie ihn Stahl gern entwickelt. Alles klar paar verschiedene  gekauft. Großartig testen konnte ich sie noch nicht, kommt aber die Tage  noch. Ob sie zerkräuseln kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Nur so viel  sei gesagt, sie kommen ohne jede Schutzhülle daher. Das macht sie eben  auch superleicht. Entweder schön geschützt mit Polymer-Überzug oder eben  leicht und flexibel. Beides geht nicht.

Dann gab es von dem Hersteller auch echte Stahlvorfächer. Diese gibt es  in 5 oder 10kg. Was für ein Stahl verwendet wird bzw. welche Flechtung  bleibt deren Geheimnis. Fakt ist, das Vorfach ist genauso weich fast  noch einen Tick weicher wie die Wolfram-Vorfächer. Auch diese sind  ungeschützt nicht brüniert und glänzt daher ein wenig.

Und hier die Messwerte
WR 12cm 0,28g 0,15mm (10kg)
WR 35cm 0,40g 0,20mm (10kg)
S 35cm 0,34g 0,14mm (10kg)
WR 40cm 0,64g 0,20mm (15kg)
Balzer-Niroflex 40cm 0,88g 0,54mm (12kg)
Cannelle Multiflex 40cm 0,32g 0,26mm (7kg)

WR=Wolfram
S=Stahl
Alle Vorfächer haben je 1 Wirbel + 1 Snap


----------



## george007 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

|gr:
Unglaublich! Bei mir in der nähe gibt´s `nen großen Anglerbedarf Laden. Ist sehr bekannt in der Gegend.
Die Bedienung super freundlich der Chef und/oder der Entscheider welchen ich heute kurz gesprochen habe scheinbar ein ***!!!

Ich wollt mir alles vor Ort kaufen. Jedoch hab ich keinen Bock `nen Wi**ser Kohle in den Rachen zu schieben.

Desto mehr bin ich auf Euch angewiesen.
Ich danke Euch wirklich vielmals für Eure Unterstützung.
Ich halt mich an Eure Ratschläge und kauf mir den Kram im I-net.

Dann ist meine Erstausrüstung zu 100% konfiguriert by "Das Anglerboard" .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> |
> 
> Ich wollt mir alles vor Ort kaufen. Jedoch hab ich keinen Bock `nen Wi**ser Kohle in den Rachen zu schieben.



Woran hat es im Fachhandel gehapert ?


----------



## george007 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Sorry. Das Thema ist offtopic. Nur soviel: Ich bin seit knapp 15 Jahren erfolgreich im Vertrieb und trainiere auch Kollegen.
 Ich könnt dich zu texten was alles innerhalb von 30 sek. schiefgelaufen ist. Siehe am besten unter Hochmut.
 Der Rest des Teams ist top!:m


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

"Haben sie auch MaxRap's von Rapala? So'n ganz dünner langer Wobbler, der weit fliegt."
"Klingt nach ner xxx-Kopie - Ne hab'n wa nich"

Sowas finde ich persönlich arrogant. Komme mit ner ganz konkreten Frage nach einem sehr guten Köder und er erdreistet sich das Modell als Plagiat zu bezeichnen. Ohne den Gegenköder genau zu kennen ist es für mich durchaus schwer nachzuvollziehen, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Rapala Plagiate nötig hat. Andersherum wird n Schuh draus. Unabhängig davon halte ich es einfach für unhölflich an der Stelle Pagiusmus zu  unterstellen. Unterschwellig unterstellt er damit nämlich MIR die Unterstützung von Plagiaten. Und das ist Arrogant.
Passierte zum Glück nicht bei Angeljoe. Da ist der lokale Chef voll locker, da auch noch sehr jung. Meine schlechte Erfahrung war ein altgedienter Verkäufer der den Job schon seit Jahrzahnten macht.

Vielleicht ist das ähnlich wie bei Busfahrern - die Jungen freundlich und hilfsbereit, die Alten flekmatisch und unfreundlich


----------



## george007 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du mal was ganz ausgefallenes probieren möchtest, kann ich Dir die Cicada von Reefrunner ans Herz legen, nicht ganz billig, fliegt und fängt wie sau...


 
Auch wirklich die? Die haben 18g.
Die Rute hat wiederum max. 15g Wurfgewicht.

Geht das?


----------



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> Auch wirklich die? Die haben 18g.
> Die Rute hat wiederum max. 15g Wurfgewicht.
> 
> Geht das?



Geht vielleicht schon noch - bekommst bestimmt geworfen. Keine Ahnung wie viel Druck das Ding macht. Aber da die Veritas eine sehr weiche Spitze hat (das ist wirklich das geile an der Rute!), solltest du dich wirklich an die WG-Angabe halten. Ich würde keine Köder über 15g fischen - max. 10g wobei man das nicht pauschal sagen kann. Dafür fliegen an der Rute aber auch 3g Köder bis zum Mond #6


----------



## pergon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Man, da wird man ja verrückt. Der Thread verwirrt mehr als das er geholfen hat.  (Will von der Baitcaster nun zur Statio)

Ich kann dir nur raten dir einen handlichen Kescher zu holen. Ist sonst ätzend damit am Wasser rumzulatschen. Genau so eine Tasche oder "Spinnermappen". Beim Spinnen machst du Meter und je einfacher du laufen kannst umso besser.
Kauf dir am Anfang günstige Köder, da du garantiert welche in die Büsche haust. Lieber 10x 3,50 Euro Köder versenkt als einen "35 Euro Marken Wobbler".
Am Anfang haben sich bei mir Spinner bewährt, die sind einfach zu führen. 
Twister und kleine Gufis + Jigkopf kann ich dir auch ans Herz legen. Bei uns lieben die Barsche die.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/shad-set-perch-ca-200-stueck--21685.html
Die hab ich mir vor kurzem bestellt. Sind ganz gut. Dazu noch schöne Jigköpfe.

Inwiefern die Rute mit dem "Übergewicht" klarkommt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



george007 schrieb:


> Auch wirklich die? Die haben 18g.
> Die Rute hat wiederum max. 15g Wurfgewicht.
> 
> Geht das?



Habe auf die Schnelle keinen anderen Link gefunden. Im Moment sind 3 Stk. mit einem Gewicht von 1/2 oz je Stück auf dem Weg von USA zu mir unterwegs. Meinen letzten hat mein Junior irgendwo versenkt.

Habe Dir ja ein Treffen, auch vor Ende der Zanderschonzeit, angeboten.  Dabei könntest Du Dir auch die von mir empfohlene Schnur anschauen. Power Pro habe ich auch auf 3 Rollen, die Sea Bass ist, speziell bei den dünneren Schnüren schon sehr gut.


----------



## george007 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe Dir ja ein Treffen, auch vor Ende der Zanderschonzeit, angeboten.


 
 Ich denke, dass ich auf dein Angebot in ca. 3 Wochen zurück komme. Momentan bin ich berufsmäßig (als Außendienstler) viel in Deutschland unterwegs.
 Bis dahin habe ich auch meinen Kramm zusammen.
 Ich werde dich dann per PN anschreiben wenn´s soweit ist.

 Die Messe in, ich glaub Duisburg oder Recklinghausen, ist für mich auch interessant. Zeitlich leider nicht machbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Vernünftige Erstausrüstung für Spinnfischerei bis max. 500€*

Hallo gerorge007,

nun hast Du ja schon etliche Ratschläge bekommen, die Meinungen der Anglerkollegen gehen wegen verschiedener Interessenlage entsprechend auseinander. Kaufe nicht zu billig, mittlere Qualität ist zu empfehlen (das ist meist auch mittlere Preisklasse). Ich habe einen guten Bekannten in Münster mit dem ich auch schon zweimal bei seinem Gerätehändler war, das ist der Schallbruch in Essen. Der machte auf mich einen kompetenten und ehrlichen Eindruck. Nein ich bin nicht verwandt und verschwägert mit dem Ladenbesitzer und der kennt mich auch nicht, da sich die zwei Besuche auf einen Zeitraum von fünfzehn Jahren beziehen.
Nur mal so als Tipp.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

